# Music man JP fret size



## johnniz (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi.

I was wondering if any of you have made a comparison between JP models that uses different fretwire? 

To my understanding, there are 3 types of fretwire utilized on the JP models:
High profile, wide, Stainless Steel
Medium Jumbo profile, Stainless Steel
Jumbo profile, wide, Stainless Steel

How would you compare them to standard Ibanez jumbo frets?

Thanks!


----------



## johnniz (Aug 29, 2016)

No one here owns both Ibanez and Music man JP guitars?


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 29, 2016)

If this can help, the frets on the Ibanez I had were taller and wider than the frets I had on my JP6. The frets on the JP felt like medium frets in comparison. The guitar was still playing very easily. 

I have no experience with other JP models though...

Edit : I have to add that the JP was a MUCH better instrument than any Ibanez I had.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 29, 2016)

I have owned all those JP model fret sizes and Ibanez RGs, but never at the same time. From what I recall the frets on the JPX are the same as an Ibanez RG if that helps. I never felt the other 2 sizes were all that much different from each other and they're just a little smaller overall than jumbos. It hasn't bothered me but YMMV.


----------



## johnniz (Aug 29, 2016)

ahh thanks guys. Yeah not sure if it is a preconceived notion I have, that i will not like medium sized frets. The guitars I play the most all have jumbo or extra jumo sized frets, and I like the feeling of not rubbing against the fretboard itself. I am aware that the JP models use stainless steel frets, and this also appeals to me. However there are no shops where I live that stock EBMM guitars, let alone JP models. Just trying to get a picture of how they are to play vs my Ibanez RG 652AHM or Schecter Jeff Loomis sign (older version).


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 29, 2016)

I had a RG652 also and the JP was in an entirely different league. The JP neck is super thin, yet very comfortable and rounder than the Ibanez. The oil finish on the back of the neck is smooth as silk. The shape of the body is very pleasant and the overall quality is amazing. Also, the non-locking floating bridge is one of the very best I have played. 

You just can't go wrong with a JP.


----------



## johnniz (Aug 29, 2016)

That sounds awesome. I am a fan of thin necks, and I much prefer a non lacquered neck, so I`m thinking a standard JP6 or JP15 would be my preferred choice. It sounds like it would be a "safe" blind buy


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 30, 2016)

johnniz said:


> That sounds awesome. I am a fan of thin necks, and I much prefer a non lacquered neck, so I`m thinking a standard JP6 or JP15 would be my preferred choice. It sounds like it would be a "safe" blind buy



You'll probably only notice the fret size difference if you do a ton of big string bends with wide vibrato but even then, you'll get used to it.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 30, 2016)

SS frets feel different than nickel alloy frets. I would try playing any guitar you consider, to bring any potential issues to light before you spend your hard earned cash on something you might not like.

The JPX fretwire is about .053 x .110". RG's use Dunlop 6100, which is .055 x .110", so the difference between those two in dimensions should be hardly noticeable. I can't comment on other models.


----------



## DarthV (Aug 30, 2016)

Yep, SS frets on my 2014 JP6 don't feel any lower than the jumbos on my Prestiges but they have a different feel to them. Not to mention different neck profiles. Which do I prefer? Probably changes every day


----------



## johnniz (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I`ll definitely be on the lookout for one to try. My GAS for a JP has reached new levels. From reviews I like the look of the JP15 the most, but there is something about the original JP6 that is something I`ve wanted since I got the dirt cheap OLP version back in 2002


----------



## nako (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm currently in a similar situation
I love the way the frets on my JP7 feel and I'm currently looking to buy a neck from musikraft with the same size frets (medium jumbo) but doing some searching I found that musikraft says medium jumbo is 6150 but on the warmoth website is shows 6130 being "medium jumbo" as well as on a fender website

so my question is does anyone know who's right ? and what number fret size do the JP7 guitarshave?

(warmoth)
Item Number Width X Height Description Used By
6230 .080" X .037" This is the smallest fret wire 
Vintage Fender® necks
6130 .106" X .036" Low and wide. Sometimes called "Medium Jumbo"
Many Gibson® necks
6105 .095" X .045" Narrow and tall 
Very popular choice
6150 .103" X .046" Wide and tall. The standard "Jumbo" 
Modern Fender American® necks


----------



## Peroxide (Jan 17, 2017)

I've had a ton of ibanez prestiges, golden year MIJs, and EBMM Artist custom JPX7 with a roasted maple neck and a 6 string jp12.

The difference is the overall fretwork on EBMM is night and day to ibanez's I've had and played in the past. The jump to the medium fretwire on the jp12 wasnt that big of a deal for me personally. It was more to do with the 20" radius the 12 came with. But that's an entirely different discussion.

I would also recommend stainless steel frets on your EBMM. Anything made 2012 and on will be SS fret my EBMM.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 17, 2017)

I've had a few music man's and I felt the opposite. I hated them compared to my Ibanez. The quality of the fret work on the Ibanez just mopped the floor with my music man's


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 17, 2017)

johnniz said:


> ahh thanks guys. Yeah not sure if it is a preconceived notion I have, that i will not like medium sized frets. The guitars I play the most all have jumbo or extra jumbo sized frets, and I like the feeling of not rubbing against the fretboard itself.



Your fingers will not start touching the fretboard due to medium sized frets, especially on an EBMM JP. They might feel different, but that is sort of the point.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jan 18, 2017)

nako said:


> so my question is does anyone know who's right ?



"Jumbo" classification is pretty random, any manufacturer has his own book. As for the Music Man JP fret sizes, I've made a comprehensive chart here:

http://bluedesk.blogspot.com.br/2014/09/music-man-jp-comparison-chart.html

The Ibanez JPM fretwire is Dunlop 6100 at .055" x .110", so basically the same of the JPX.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 18, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> "Jumbo" classification is pretty random, any manufacturer has his own book. As for the Music Man JP fret sizes, I've made a comprehensive chart here:
> 
> http://bluedesk.blogspot.com.br/2014/09/music-man-jp-comparison-chart.html
> 
> The Ibanez JPM fretwire is Dunlop 6100 at .055" x .110", so basically the same of the JPX.



That is a rather nice chart!


----------



## nako (Jan 26, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> "Jumbo" classification is pretty random, any manufacturer has his own book. As for the Music Man JP fret sizes, I've made a comprehensive chart here:
> 
> http://bluedesk.blogspot.com.br/2014/09/music-man-jp-comparison-chart.html
> 
> The Ibanez JPM fretwire is Dunlop 6100 at .055" x .110", so basically the same of the JPX.



Great work, much appreciated


----------

